# Lachse im Rhein!?!



## Krabat_11 (26. Januar 2016)

Liebe Boardies,
Anfang Oktober fand in Huningue (F) der Atlantic Salmon Summit statt. Das ist hier um die Ecke. Dort wurde über den Stand der Wiederansiedlug  des Lachses im Rhein berichtet. Alle Teilbereiche wurden beleuchtet, unter anderem was den Erfolg gefährden kann. Es ist wirklich beachtlich, was alles unternommen wird, das wäre vor 10-15 Jahren noch unvorstellbar gewesen. Gerade bei uns in der Ecke passiert z. Z. richtig viel, da werden viele Millionen in die Hand genommen, sehr viele.
Allerdings, die Anzahl der nachweislich wieder aufsteigenden Lachse ist seit 2010 um 2/3 zurück gegangen. Die Ursachen sind noch unbekannt, aber es gibt Vermutungen, die da heißen Schiffsverkehr, Kormoran, Wels, Neunauge, Rapfen, Grundel. Nix was uns überraschen tät.
Eine Ursache die eingehend präsentiert wurde war - Beifang. Und zwar nicht nur bei Berufs-, sondern auch bei Hobby-Fischern. Schaut Euch das Bild an, das ist dort so gezeigt worden. Link dazu versende ich gerne per PN.
Leute:
Wenn ihr zufällig nen Lachs erwischt, dann behaltet es für Euch!!
Wenn Ihr wisst wo die Lachse stehen und ziehen freut Euch drüber, aber lasst sie in Ruhe! Ganzjährig geschützt heißt nicht ganzjährig Schonzeit, juristisch vielleicht schon.... Der Truppe, die da bei Angelverbot an der Brücke steht, sollte man lebenslang den Schein weg nehmen, selbst wenn es dort keine Lachse hat.
Wollen wir durch solche Aktionen den Erfolg dieses Programms gefährden?
Diese ganzen Umbau- und Renaturierungsmaßnahmen nützen sehr viel mehr Arten als nur dem Lachs und da bin ich froh drum. Einen Lachs werde ich zu meinen Lebzeiten nie im Rhein fangen, aber wenn es den Forellen, Äschen und Barben, Eisvögeln, Enten und Adlern besser geht, soll es mich freuen.

Meine Meinung

TL Hauke


----------



## Kay63 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Hallo Hauke,

hier mal ein Link zur Entwicklung der Population in der Elbe. Offensichtlich gibt es auch dort Probleme, die zur Stagnierung bzw. Rückgang der aufsteigenden Fische führen.

http://www.sz-online.de/sachsen/die-lachspolizei-auf-patrouille-2978499.html

Grüße Kay


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

In der Elbe wurde schon öfters im Fischpass der Staustufe Geesthacht mit Netzen gewildert.
Auch hört man ab und zu, dass man an Laichflüssen der Meerforelle Netze und zertretene Ufer findet.
Irgendwo wurde mal ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden von 1000€ pro gewildertem Lachsrückkehrer gemeldet, bezog sich auf einen keinen norddeutschen Fluss. Größere Flüsse mit viel Querverbauung kommen da bestimmt auf deutlich mehr.
Gute Nachrichten gibt es aus Baden-Württemberg, wo die Zahlen wohl wieder auf dem Stand von 2002 sind.

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Nicht zu vergessen die niederländischen Fischer, diemit ihren Stellnetzen die Rückkehrer abfangen und natürlich gibt es da bei und auch noch Profis, diemit ihren Blinkern auf Lachsfang gehen.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Die gehen halt auf jeden Kunstköder.
 Viele werden wohl als Beifang gefangen werden, aber manch einer auch gezielt.
 Für so etwas mag es tausende Würfe benötigen oder eben tausende Angler.:q
 Wie auch immer, liegt der Fisch im Kescher, heißt es instinktive Gier zu unterdrücken, aus Angst vor Strafe oder aus Vernunft. 


 Verbote bringen leider nur etwas, wenn sie auch durchgesetzt werden und dann die Strafen auch bedrohlich sind.


 Der Andere Weg ist halt zu schreiben das so ein Lachs durchaus auch schon mal Eier im Wert von vielen Hundert € trägt und Kosten von vielleicht Tausenden € verursachte.
 Da er den Weg heim fand, ist Er auch wertvoller als fremde Besatzfische.
 Es ist auch Egal ob er laicht oder nicht, seine Heimkehr wird erwartet und Erfolg bewirkt das dort in der Richtung weiter gemacht wird.
 Wer den zurücksetzt, braucht auch kein Foto, solche angenehmen Erinnerungen vergisst man nicht.

 Einen vergleichbaren Lachs gibt's im Supermarkt dann für 60€, küchenfertig und verpackt.


 Ja Laichzeit, das mit den 1000€ im Norden mag stimmen, nur darf er hier, oft auch legal gefangen werden.
 Aber es wurde auch mal im Norden die Aussage gemacht, das die Rheinlachse für Lachs2000 ehr Kosten in Höhe eines edlen Autos verursachten.:m


----------



## Krabat_11 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es ist auch Egal ob er laicht oder nicht, seine Heimkehr wird erwartet und Erfolg bewirkt das dort in der Richtung weiter gemacht wird.
> Wer den zurücksetzt, braucht auch kein Foto, solche angenehmen Erinnerungen vergisst man nicht.
> 
> Einen vergleichbaren Lachs gibt's im Supermarkt dann für 60€, küchenfertig und verpackt.
> ...



Wenn alle Kosten auf die paar Lachse umgerechnet werden, dann wird das wohl stimmen.
Mir geht es darum, dass zur Steig- und Laichzeit eben nicht 1000 Angler im/am Wasser stehen, eben dort wo sie lang MÜSSEN.
Wie gesagt, würde mich freuen der Lachs kommt wirklich zurück - selbsterhaltend. Aber eigentlich ist es mir egal, die ganzen Renaturierungsmaßnahmen, die für die Rückkehr zwangsläufig durchgeführt werden müssen, sind mir viel wichtiger. So ganz uneigennützig  davon profitiere ich jetzt schon.
Wir alle sollten sehen, dass das nicht durch unüberlegte Aktionen gefährdet wird.
Was wenn es keine Kohle mehr gibt, weil die Angler gerade die entscheidende Menge Lachs weg fangen, damit die Maßnahmen zum Erfolg werden können? Und verlasst Euch drauf, die Angler werden die Schuld bekommen, ob es nun stimmt oder nicht, weil man sie sieht. Und weil die Versuchung groß ist Fangbilder zu posten oder entsprechende Videos in Youtube zu stellen.
Wir geben auch den Grundeln und den Kormoranen die Schuld, wenn es gerade keinen Fisch hat. Weil die sehen wir oft. Die Waller, Hechte, Zander manchmal so gar nicht.


----------



## Krabat_11 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Hallo Hauke,
> 
> hier mal ein Link zur Entwicklung der Population in der Elbe. Offensichtlich gibt es auch dort Probleme, die zur Stagnierung bzw. Rückgang der aufsteigenden Fische führen.
> 
> ...



Danke, interessant.


----------



## AndiHam (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Probleme gibt es dem Anschein nach immer, wenn der raffgierige Mensch ins Spiel kommt.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Wenn es so schwierig ist Lachse im Rhein wieder anzusiedeln und die Kosten so enorm sind,  ist die Zeit dafür vielleicht auch einfach noch nicht gekommen?


----------



## lute (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Wenn es so schwierig ist Lachse im Rhein wieder anzusiedeln und die Kosten so enorm sind,  ist die Zeit dafür vielleicht auch einfach noch nicht gekommen?



wenn die lachse ohnehin nicht ablaichen, was ich irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt habe, leuchtet mir der sinn ohnehin nicht so wirklich ein. es macht dann auch keinen großen Unterschied mehr, ob er raus gefangen wird oder ohne akt der Fortpflanzung irgendwo eines natürlichen todes stirbt. sollte es doch einen tiefgründigen sinn geben, bitte ich um aufklärung.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



lute schrieb:


> sollte es doch einen tiefgründigen sinn geben, bitte ich um aufklärung.



Der Sinn war ursprünglich das die Lachseier aus z.b. Irland  ,die bei der Landesfischereianstalt Nordrhein in Albaum ,ausgebrütet werden in die Sieg und andere Flüsse entlassen werden ,um dann zur Fortpflanzung wieder dorthin zurück zu kehren.
Den Lachs eben wieder heimisch zu machen.


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



lute schrieb:


> wenn die lachse ohnehin nicht ablaichen, was ich irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt habe, leuchtet mir der sinn ohnehin nicht so wirklich ein. es macht dann auch keinen großen Unterschied mehr, ob er raus gefangen wird oder ohne akt der Fortpflanzung irgendwo eines natürlichen todes stirbt. sollte es doch einen tiefgründigen sinn geben, bitte ich um aufklärung.




In vielen Flüssen ist das vorrangige Ziel, überhaupt erst die Möglichkeit einer Fischwanderung zu haben.
Dann werden Lachse besetzt.
Kehren diese zurück und laichen nicht, ist es trotzdem ein Erfolg, da zumindest die Durchgängigkeit bewiesen ist.
Kehren dann genügend Lachse zurück, sind diese schon mal ganz gut selektiert und dienen als Elternstamm des Gewässers.
Also ist auch ein gewildeter Lachs umsonst gestorben, während ein toter, der nicht natürlich laicht, ein Erfolg ist.

Das Lachse hier nicht laichen, ist ein Gerücht.
Es gibt zum Beispiel an der Kinzig Laichgruben und Junglachse.

Ein tiefgründiger Sinn von Lachsbesatz ist auch, dass der Fisch deutlich bekannter als ein Meerneunauge ist, vor dem sich die meisten Nichtangler eher ekeln würden.
Das macht die ganze Geschichte öffentlichswirksamer, das ist das selbe Prinzip wie bei Tigern oder Nashörnern, mit denen wird geworben, um ein ganzes Ökosystem zu schützen.

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Der Sinn war ursprünglich das die Lachseier aus z.b. Irland ,die bei der Landesfischereianstalt Nordrhein in Albaum ,ausgebrütet werden in die Sieg und andere Flüsse entlassen werden ,um dann zur Fortpflanzung wieder dorthin zurück zu kehren.
> Den Lachs eben wieder heimisch zu machen.



 Man bist Du ein doofer Idealist.:m
 Fast doppelt so alt, wie die 2. vor Dier und scheinst immer noch Ideale zu haben.

 Nein es ist egal ob Ihn irgendjemand rausfängt, selbst wenn er sich vielleicht selbst nicht erfolgreich vermehrt.

 Oft wird er dort erwartet, wo man Ihn besetzte.

 Wenn die Wanderung noch blockiert ist, oder Laichgelegenheiten noch fehlen, kann man sie halt auch recht leicht künstlich erbrüten.
 Vorausgesetzt man bekommt den auch genug Rückkehrer, ist das schon ein sehr gutes Ergebnis.
 Das Ganze geht dann halt Schritt für Schritt voran, wenn man den gewisse Erfolge hat.
 Bleiben die Erfolge aber aus, dann verliert man auch die Idealisten, die dann  auch sonst weniger Einsatz für die Gewässer zeigen werden.
 Es braucht halt die Wanderfische als Botschafter, um überhaupt Interesse an Verbesserungen, wie Renaturierung, Schaffung von Laichplätzen, Rückbau von Wehren oder dem Bau von Fischwegen zu erzeugen.

 Vorrangig sind es so oder so viel eher, die weiteren Arten die so auch gleich mit gefördert werden.

 Eigentlich sollte das beim Lachs gar nicht so schwer sein, bei Arten wie dem Stör, würde es sicher viel schwerer.:m


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das macht die ganze Geschichte öffentlichswirksamer, das ist das selbe Prinzip wie bei Tigern oder Nashörnern, mit denen wird geworben, um ein ganzes Ökosystem zu schützen.
> 
> MfG Laichzeit.



 Aber auch nur vom Prinzip her.
 Den Lachse sind ja nicht gerade am Aussterben, die gibt es fast überall ,...na ja, bei uns im Kerngebiet Ihres Vorkommens verschwanden sie halt.
 Der Lachs ist ein Allerweltfisch, der nun momentan die Südhalbkugel erobert.

 Bei unserem Stör würde es passen, der ist so akut in Gefahr wie kaum eine Großtierart.
 Mehr als einzelne Laichfische wird es weltweit nicht mehr geben.
 Aber es ist halt einfacher Geld zum Aussperren von Menschen in der Ferne zu sammeln , als selbst in der Heimat Einschränkungen zu ertragen.
 Vermutlich sieht ein Tiger auch nur im Fernsehen so nett aus, wenn man dem dann selbst im Wald begegnet, wird man Ihn weniger lieb haben.:q

 Sorry das letzte musste einfach sein, viele dieser Naturschützer sind so etwas von verlogen.
 Ob Ihnen bewusst ist, das Sie einen Naturschutz finanzieren der dort auch Menschenleben einfordert?
 So etwas wäre in Deutschland undenkbar, wir meinen ja nicht mal ungefährlich Wanderfische erhalten zu müssen.|bigeyes


----------



## Sneep (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Hallo,

  normalerweise ist es so, dass man ein Gewässer in Ordnung bringt und vor allem die Faktoren in Ordnung bringt, die zum Aussterben einer Art geführt haben. Das ist in der Regel die Grundvoraussetzung einer Wiederansiedlung. Beim Lachs hat man es nicht so gemacht. Dafür gab es aber gute Gründe. Es ergab sich nach der Sandoz Katastrophe, die einzigartige Chance für den Lachs etwas zu tun.

  Es gab durchaus Diskussionen, in welcher Reihenfolge man vorgehen sollte. Ein Teil vertrat die Meinung zuerst müssen die Gewässer in Ordnung gebracht werden und dann kommt der Lachs. Andere vertraten die Meinung, solange nicht Lachse zu sehen sind die an einem Wehr hochspringen wird nichts passieren in Richtung Lachs. 

Die zwote Meinung hat sich letztendlich als die richtige herausgestellt. Ohne Lachsprogramme wäre an den Flüssen gar nichts passiert, im Gegenteil dann hätten sich die Wasserkraftanlagen gerade an den potenziellen Lachsflüssen breitgemacht. 
  Dass die Lachse aus den deutschen Lachsprogrammen nicht laichen ist Unfug. 

Das Problem ist die Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse. Der Lachs laicht deshalb nicht, weil er die Laichgebiete überhaupt nicht erreicht.

  Solche Aufsteiger führen in der Regel im Unterlauf ein Notlaichen durch. Allerdings sind die Überlebensraten der Brut außerordentlich niedrig. Es gibt eben gute Gründe, weshalb der Lachs bis in die Oberläufe aufsteigt.

  Trotzdem sind die Bemühungen nicht umsonst, auch wenn an einigen Flüssen der Lachs noch keine Laichgebiete erreichen kann. 

  Der ursprüngliche Rheinlachs ist eindeutig erloschen. Bislang wurden importierte Lachseier erbrütet. Das waren Stämme aus Schweden Irland Frankreich und Schottland. Das waren aber leider auch Fische, die genetisch nicht an den Rhein angepasst sind. Die Anpassung ans Gewässer steht aber gerade beim Lachs eine wichtige Rolle. Deutlich wichtiger als zum Beispiel bei der Meerforelle. Auch wenn noch keine Lachse aufsteigen können, macht es doch Sinn die einzelnen Besatzstämme an das Gewässer anzupassen. Das geschieht dadurch, dass man zunehmend Eier von Rückkehrern verwendet. Fische die einen kompletten Lebenszyklus durchlaufen können, gilt es zu vermehren, um so eine allmähliche Anpassung der Besatzstämme an das Rheinsystem zu erreichen.

Wir haben aber noch etwas erreicht, wir haben in den Lachsgruppen Leute, die sich ein Wissen erarbeitet haben, da kann man nur staunen. Das sah zu Beginn ganz anders aus. 

Was das Lachsprogramm so speziell macht, ist das wir überregional denken müssen. Es gibt einmal die Laich- und Aufwuchsgebiete die Wanderrouten und die Fressgebiete auf See. Das unterliegt nicht unserer Kontrolle, aber wir versuchen auch gemeinsam mit unsern Partnern im Ausland bestimmte negative Tendenzen abzuwenden. 

Ein großer Erfolg war die Durchsetzung des sogenannten „Kier“-Beschlusses für die Haringvliet-Schleusen in NL ab 2018.
  Dabei wurde festgelegt, dass die Schleusentore immer einen Spalt (Kier) geöffnet bleiben. Dadurch bildet sich eine Brackwasserzone, die es den Wanderfischen erlaubt sich auf Salz bzw. Süßwasser umzustellen. 
  Der Übergang in Salzwasser ist erwiesenermaßen einer der kritischen Punkte bei der Abwanderung der Smolts.

  Leider hat die derzeitige NL-Regierung bezüglich der Netzfischerei im eigenen Land wenig Überblick. Wenn die Kutter wenige 100 m vor dem Haringvliet schleppen, tun die das ja nur um die Netze in Süßwasser zu spülen. 
  Originalantwort auf eine Anfrage beim zuständigen NL Ministerium.

  Es wird sicher noch 25 Jahre dauern, bis wir sich selbst erhaltende Teilbestände haben. Die einzig wirkliche Gefahr sehe ich in den WKAs. Alles andere kann man in der griff bekommen. Wenn die Wasserkraft nennenswert ausgebaut wird, ist es mit dem Lachs an vielen Gewässern am Rhein vorbei.

  Aber wenn es einfach wäre, könnte es ja jeder machen.

  Was wirklich nervt, sind die Angelfreunde, die etwas aufschnappen, sofort wissen, dass es ohnehin nichts wird und das dann auch gerne weiterverbreiten.
   Gerne mit dem Zusatz “Ich brauche keine Lachse“. 
Das mag stimmen,
 aber die Lachse brauchen diese Klientel auch nicht.

  SNEEp


----------



## lute (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

hallo sneep, danke für deinen aufschlussreichen beitrag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Ich seh das auch so, dass das halt Leuchtturmprojekte sind, wo man viel Geld abziehen konnte für die Lachsprojekte und so viele Erkenntnisse gewinnen.

Langfristig sehe ich persönlich grundsätzlich aber wenig Chance bei den sich verändernden Grundbedingungen (Erwärmung etc.) für sich selbst erhaltende Bestände..

Da wäre es sicher auch ne Überlegung wert, eher Arten zu fördern, die besser mit wärmerem und weniger Wasser zurechtkommen.

Allerdings bleibt es auch so, wie Sneep das schreibt, dass dadurch eben auch der Fokus auf Verbauung etc. gerichtet wird und das auch im Fokus bleibt und weniger Verbauung insgesamt gut für Flüsse wäre und auch viele andere Arten..

Die Frage bleibt aber, ob man mit der vielen Kohle für wenige Fische und viel Forschung, wie beim Lachs, nicht auf anderen Feldern/mit anderen Arten mehr bzw. Sinnvolleres hätte erreichen können...

Jeder Wissenschaftler, der nicht an den Lachsprojekten beteiligt ist, wird sicher gute Gründe finden, die sein Projekt bevorzugen würden..

Jeder Wissenschaftler, der von Lachsforschungsgeldern profitiert, wird natürlich gute Gründe für die Beibehaltung finden..

Solche menschlichen Eingriffe wie das besetzen ortsfremder Lachsstämme beinhalten eben immer auch Risiken, man soll ja nicht mal Bafos aus fremden, benachbarten Gewässern besetzen, sondern den genetisch angepassten Lokalstamm fördern..

Bei "Reparaturversuchen" durch Menschen bis ich genauso misstrauisch wie bei Überfischung durch Menschen...

Fakt bleibt natürlich dennoch, dass das Leuchtturmprojekte sind, die Öffentlichkeit erzeugen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Die Diskussion driftet etwas ab.

Der Themenstarter wollte eher darauf hinweisen, dass die Blödmänner, die gezielt im Rhein Lachse fischen dafür Sorge tragen können, dass es mit dem angeln am Rhein sehr schnell - zumindest zeitweise - vorbei sein könnte. 

Wenn, wie vor einiger Zeit geschehen und in dem eingefügten Bild zu sehen - ein namhafter Gummifischproduzent gezielt auf Rheinlachs angelt, davon ein Video dreht und das auch noch für seine Werbezwecke nutzt, ist das ein Sargnagel für die Angelfischerei im Rhein. 

Man muss sich ernsthaft fragen, welchen Geistes Kind Angler sind, die gezielt auf eine geschützte Art fischen, das dann fotografieren oder filmen und veröffentlichen.

"Dämlich" ist sicher noch geschmeichelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Hast recht, Ralle!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die niederländischen Fischer, diemit ihren Stellnetzen die Rückkehrer abfangen und natürlich gibt es da bei und auch noch Profis, diemit ihren Blinkern auf Lachsfang gehen.



Und wegen denen dann die Siegmündung zum Schongebiet wurde weil sie das noch alles auf Video bannen mußten.

Und ganz beiläufig: da hat es "unsere" Engerser Eisenbahnbrücke (Bild oben rechts) auch nochmal ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit geschafft.
Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern welchen Shitstorm ich ausgesetzt war als ich hier im AB bekannt gegeben habe das dort zur Zugzeit (01.09-31.12) ein komplettes Angelverbot herscht.
Klar, der Zusammenhang war ja da - meine Mitarbeit bei www.lachsprojekt.de ist ja nicht unbekannt.

Und warum wurde dort "zu gemacht"? Weil erwiesenermaßen ein gewisses Klientel dort Lachs & Meerforelle gezielt beangelt und verkauft hat.
Die Beweise haben wir auf Bildern und Video, es ist aber politisch nicht gewollt, die "Verursacher" genauer zu benennen.

Zum Dank wurden dann Lachs und Meerforelle im Saynbach immer weniger.
Wenn die Fische mal nicht aufsteigen konnten war das auch der Notlaichplatz und diese Laichbetten wurden gnadenlos niedergetrampelt.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man muss sich ernsthaft fragen, welchen Geistes Kind Angler sind, die gezielt auf eine geschützte Art fischen, das dann fotografieren oder filmen und veröffentlichen..



Angelpornographen und Medienhuren dürfen eben nichts unversucht lassen, um im Gespräch zu bleiben, auch wenn es peinlich und kontraproduktiv ist. Beispiele dafür gab es ja in der jüngeren Vergangenheit zur Genüge und es steht zu befürchten, dass es nicht besser wird.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Es kommt halt immer auf das "wie" an...

Auch ich habe schon (unbeabsichigt) einen Lachs gefangen.

Normalerweise im Wasser abhaken, sicherstellen das der Fisch ok ist, sich erholt hat und schwimmen lassen.
Das Problem war der Wobbler und seine zwei Drillinge... Einer im Gaumen, einer außen am Kopf und dann eine Steinpackung von 2m höhe und im 45Grad Winkel...
Da mußte ich den Fisch aus dem Wasser heben um abzuhaken und finde es auch gerechtfertigt da ja auch die eigene Gesundheit auf dem Spiel steht wenn man über die Packlage krabbelt.
Und das habe ich auch ausgenutzt um zwei Bilder an der Luft knipsen zu lassen.
Selbst meine Kollegen vom Lachsprojekt fanden das nicht verwerflich...
Und seit dem sind meine Wobbler größtenteils mit Einzelhaken ausgerüstet.

Wenn man allerdings den Fisch mit einem Kiemengriff höch hält, ihn dann noch schön auf den Boden legt um abzuhaken oder das Handy für den Selbstauslöser gut zu positionieren - No Go!
Es gibt auch heute noch Gruppen/Personen die gezielt versuchen am Rhein mit der Angel einen Lachs zu fangen und ihn zu verkaufen. Nur leider wird es schwer das rechtssicher zu beweisen...


Ist bei Facebook immer ganz schön zu sehen... Wehe man erdreistet sich dem Fänger im anständigen Ton (kein Fangbild-Flaming!!) zu erklären wie er am besten mit dem Fisch umgehen sollte... Die Beschimpfungen sind einem sicher.


----------



## Mollebulle (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Habe als Mitglied des ASV Konstanz bereits -2- Mal an einem  Arbeitseinsatz bei der Lachszucht Wolftal/Schwarzwald    http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php?id=347 teilgenommen. Diese Einrichtung dient dazu,  den Lachs in seiner "alten Heimat" wieder anzusiedeln. Das wären dann  die  Bäche und Flüsse im Schwarzwald bis zum Hochrhein hinauf.
Wir als Bodensee`ler haben (wegen des Rheinfalls) als natürliche Barriere nix davon ....
Trotzdem unterstützen wir diese Lachszucht, da dieses Vorhaben erstens 
"Manpower" benötigt und zweitens eine aktive Maßnahme zur nachhaltigen Wiederansiedlung dieses eigentlich hierzulande verschwundenen Fisches bedeutet.
Auf jeden Fall eine "sinnvollere Aufgabe" als die Fische dann aus dem Rhein "abzufischen"....


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

@ Andal
 Da wäre die richtige Antwort wohl das medienwirksame Einziehen der Fischereischeine aller Beteiligten durch Aufsichtsbehörden und die Ächtung der Firma durch die Kunden gewesen.


 Aber sicher nicht das Bestrafen von Unbeteiligten, durch ein Schutzgebiet.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Da bin ich ganz bei dir... Aber sie "Firma" gibt es heute noch und ihre Scheine haben sie auch noch.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber sicher nicht das Bestrafen von Unbeteiligten, durch ein Schutzgebiet.



Wir wissen doch, dass das eine so gerne geübte Tradition hat, weil es so schön einfach geht.


----------



## Nidderauer (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Lachse hier nicht laichen, ist ein Gerücht.
> Es gibt zum Beispiel an der Kinzig Laichgruben und Junglachse.


 
 Hallo,

 sind tatsächlich schon alle Staustufen/Schleusen am Main bis zur Kinzigmündung mit Fischtreppen ausgestattet?

 An der Kinzig gibt's dazu ja auch noch das ein oder andere Wehr, man sollte ja eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass die Lachse zum Laichen bis in den Oberlauf wandern?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

In der Kinzig reicht es schon bis zu halbwegs geeigneten Plätzen.
Es geht auch, wie von Sneep geschrieben, eher um Selektion. Die Elterntiere für Besatz werden bereits in Iffezheim und Gambsheim abgefischt.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei dir... Aber sie "Firma" gibt es heute noch und ihre Scheine haben sie auch noch.


 
 ........und so prägen diese vorbildlichen Angler weiter, die Anglerschafft als Vorbild.
 Der leider ganz normale Wahnsinn, die Angelzeitschriften und Kataloge sind voll von Ihnen.|kopfkrat
 Was nicht bedeutet das Sie vor Ort geschätzt werden.

 Jose, hat das mal gut beschrieben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3072177&postcount=123


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Neben dem Lachs wird ein anderes sehr erfolgreiches Wiederansiedlungsprojekt kaum wahrgenommen, die Wiederansiedlung des Maifisches im Rhein. Mittlerweile gehen immer mal wieder auch recht stattliche Exemplare in die Netze, werden gemeldet und zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Neben dem Lachs wird ein anderes sehr erfolgreiches Wiederansiedlungsprojekt kaum wahrgenommen, die Wiederansiedlung des Maifisches im Rhein. Mittlerweile gehen immer mal wieder auch recht stattliche Exemplare in die Netze, werden gemeldet und zurückgesetzt.



Und es werden auch einige Totfunde gemeldet...

Ich selbst habe nach einigen Totfunden und Fangmeldungen in Zusammenarbeit mit der BFS Frankfurt/Lachsprojekt.de im Sommer 2015 ein "Maifischmonotoring" per Boot auf dem Rhein bei Koblenz und in der Untermosel durchgeführt.
Hier sind wir über fast 4 Wochen nachts an potenzielle Laichplätze gefahren und haben auf "Horchposten" gelegen und vermutlich auch einen kleineren Trupp Maifische beim laichen gehört.

Danach war ich im Auftrag des Senkenberg Instituts an Rhein, Lahn und Mosel unterwegs um Wasserproben zu sammeln.
Darin wollten sie anhand von genetischen Spuren im Wasser den Maifisch nachweisen.


----------



## lute (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Was mir da noch ganz Spontan einfällt, es sind nicht nur Fischer in Holland und Angler in Deutschland, die Lachse abfangen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkgyd33Vfl0
Hier handelt es sich zwar wohl um eine Meerforelle, welche der Fischer nicht richtig erkennt, er freut sich aber trotzdem über seinen gefangenen Lachs. 
Hat vermutlich einen guten Kilopreis im Verkauf.


----------



## Krabat_11 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @ Andal
> Da wäre die richtige Antwort wohl das medienwirksame Einziehen der Fischereischeine aller Beteiligten durch Aufsichtsbehörden und die Ächtung der Firma durch die Kunden gewesen.
> 
> 
> Aber sicher nicht das Bestrafen von Unbeteiligten, durch ein Schutzgebiet.



:vik:Meine Meinung!!!!#6


----------



## Krabat_11 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Neben dem Lachs wird ein anderes sehr erfolgreiches Wiederansiedlungsprojekt kaum wahrgenommen, die Wiederansiedlung des Maifisches im Rhein. Mittlerweile gehen immer mal wieder auch recht stattliche Exemplare in die Netze, werden gemeldet und zurückgesetzt.



Was ohne den Windschatten durch die Lachsprojekte viel schieriger gewesen wäre. Freut mich!#6


----------



## Krabat_11 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ........und so prägen diese vorbildlichen Angler weiter, die Anglerschafft als Vorbild.
> Der leider ganz normale Wahnsinn, die Angelzeitschriften und Kataloge sind voll von Ihnen.|kopfkrat
> Was nicht bedeutet das Sie vor Ort geschätzt werden.
> 
> ...



Äh, Anglerzeitschriften, wer liest sowas noch?
Steht doch ständig das gleiche drin.
Und die Gufis kann man auch woanders kaufen und den Postern und Fischräubern den Schein weg nehmen, das ist wahrscheinlich das einzige was helfen tät.

Ok, OT....


----------



## Krabat_11 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Vielen Dank Euch allen für die informativen Beiträge!!:m


----------



## Nidderauer (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



lute schrieb:


> Was mir da noch ganz Spontan einfällt, es sind nicht nur Fischer in Holland und Angler in Deutschland, die Lachse abfangen.


 
 Mir fällt da ganz spontan auch noch was ein.

 Wie schaut denn eigentlich der Plan für die Zukunft aus, sollten sich die Lachsbestände deutlich erholen, sodass dieser edle Fisch wieder zum Alltagsfisch wird ???

Aufhebung des Fangverbots und unbeschränktes Angeln auf Lachs in Deutschland?

 Oder so wie an Norwegens Lachsflüssen, eine kurze Angelsaison im Sommer mit horrenden Tageskartenpreisen und den Rest vom Jahr Angelverbot mit Kunstködern. Da käme bei den Zanderfreunden sicherlich richtig Freude auf.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Das Problem liegt sicher nicht an den Anglern das kaum Fische zurück kommen. Klar keine Frage, ist echt dumm sowas zu befischen und zu bewerben. Jedoch wird alles wirklich alles immer auf Angler geschoben. Die eigentlichen Verursacher das ALLE Fischbestände, egal ob Süß oder Salzwasser überfischt sind ist und bleibt die Industriellefischerei. Hinzukommt sicher auch noch die Umweltverschmutzung, keine Frage. Aber der Bedarf an Lachs ist so hoch das dieser einfach restlos weggefischt wird. Daher kommen auch nur ganz ganz wenige zurück. Wenn jemand schuldig gesprochen werden sollte ist es die EU mit ihren lächerlichen Gesetzten die der Fischlobby dienen. Nun gut sie werden ja auch von denen geschmiert, dass ist ganz klar. Ich möchte keinesfalls hier irgendwen gut reden. Weder die Angler die am Fluss stehen und die Lachse fangen, noch die Gummifschfirma. Ich will einfach das der Dreck hier endlich mal gerecht verteilt wird. Und dieser muss dann ganz einfach zum Großteil die prof. Fischer gehen. Da hilft nur eins: den Lachsfang weltweit für einen Zeitraum X verbieten. Alles andere ist Augenwischerei....


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

ich hatte da mal was betroffen als auch betroffener zum respekt vor dem wanderfischprogramm an der Sieg gepostet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138231

die RFG und deren mitglieder haben damals nach langer stubserei aufgrund der vorkommnisse endlich der fischereiverbotszone zugestimmt, was natürlich für nichtlachsangler eine gewaltige einschränkung ist. geht aber offensichtlich nur so.

ich kenn ja die meinungen hier, von "lachse mit ins bett" bis "leuchturmprojekt" usw.usw.

ob solche programme verzweiflungstaten sind angesichts einer ständig fortschreitenden denaturierung unsere gewässer mag ich nicht beurteilen, das lutherische in mir will das lieber als die kerze im dunkeln sehen, meine zweifel hab ich aber schon: wieder lachse im hochbelasteten schifffahrtskanal rhein? nö, da leben die nicht, da ziehen die nur durch - und ob die in der sieg überleben...

ok: die wanderfischzahlen gehen zurück, die zahl der abgelegten "prüfungen" steigt, wohl auch die zahl der als bachforellen abgelegten smolts.

ist ein elend, aber nur ein kleines in dem großen elend.

mir persönlich bringt ein aufsteigender lachs oder ne meerforelle rein gar nix außer stress: hat mal jemand versucht ner meerforelle nen 5er mepps ausm total zugenähten maul zu lösen?

in der pfanne taugen die nix, die natur bringen se nicht voran und die einzige effektive wirkung der wanderfischprogramme ist, wie Ralle schon anmerkte, die zunahme der angelverbotszonen.

und natürlich die positiven verlautbarungen der landesregierungen über autochthone fischarten.

btw., tät mich intrigieren: weiß jemand, ob die mündungs-fischereiverbotszonen auch für die berufsfischer gelten?


----------



## Sneep (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Hallo,

wir haben beim Lachs aktuell genug zu tun, aber wir dürfen auch die Frage nach der Nutzung nicht aus den Augen verlieren.
  Wer verhindern will, dass wir den Lachs ansiedeln und anschließend den Pachtpreis für einen Lachsfluss bezahlen müssen, muss jetzt mit den Fischereigenossenschaften als Verpächtern Absprachen treffen. 

Wir müssen uns aber schon jetzt Gedanken über die Nutzung  machen. Sonst werden Leute auf den Lachs fischen, die Einfluss und/oder Geld haben.

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir wieder Lachsbestände erreichen, die eine Freigabe des Lachses ohne Einschränkung zulassen. 
  Man darf ihn aber fangen,  das ist ja jetzt schon möglich. Aber die Entnahme wird geregelt werden müssen. Einigen Kollegen mit glitschigen Händen käme das ja entgegen. 

  Wir werden es zumindest versuchen, dass die Helfer im Lachsprogramm auf jeden Fall bei denen sein werden, die darauf fischen. Möglicherweise sind wir da etwas blauäugig, aber wir werden es zumindest versuchen.

  Dass man im Rhein Kunstköder verbietet, halte ich für abwegig. Wenn das geplant wäre, würde es jetzt Sinn machen, nicht dann, wenn die Lachse häufiger werden. Eine ganze Gewässerregion aus der Befischung mit Kunstködern zu nehmen würde dem Lachs wenig helfen. Dann würden diese Angler auf Köderfisch am System umsteigen und die Lachsfänge wären vergleichbar.

  Der Verweis auf andere Wiederansiedlungsprojekte war wichtig. In NRW gibt es ja kein Lachsprogramm, sondern ein Wanderfischprogramm. Sehr schnell sehr gute Erfolge hatte tatsächlich der Maifisch. Wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht, werden wir bald Laichfische an die Gironde zurückliefern können/müssen.

  Ähnlich gut läuft es beim (Nordsee) -Schnäpel. Die Wanderarten des Neunauges, die Meer- und Flussneunaugen haben sich selbst geholfen. Die Bestände beider Arten gehen auch ohne unterstützende Maßnahmen deutlich aufwärts. Richtig schlecht geht’s nur dem Aal.

  sneeP


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



lute schrieb:


> Was mir da noch ganz Spontan einfällt, es sind nicht nur Fischer in Holland





lute schrieb:


> Hat vermutlich einen guten Kilopreis im Verkauf.



Da sist das Problem - die Fischer in NL haben eine Lobby...

Eigentlich gibt es ja ein Fangverbot für Lachse in der Rheinmündung bzw. ein Verbot für das aufstellen von Stellnetzen.
Nur gilt das wohl für Hauptberufliche Fischer, nicht aber für Nebenerwerbsfischer. Und deren Zahl hat auf einmal drastisch zugenommen.
Jörg Schneider vom Lachsprojekt hat deswegen auch schon in Brüssel vorgesprochen - ob da was bei rumkommt wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> und den Postern und Fischräubern den Schein  weg nehmen, das ist wahrscheinlich das einzige was helfen tät.
> 
> Ok, OT....


Dann müßte man aber einer ganzen Anzahl von Redakteuren von Angelzeitungen und Teamanglern den Lappen wegnehmen... Jedenfalls hätte ich direkt mehrere Aspiranten zum vorschlagen..



Sneep schrieb:


> Sehr schnell sehr gute Erfolge hatte tatsächlich  der Maifisch. Wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht, werden wir bald  Laichfische an die Gironde zurückliefern können/müssen.



Da gehen die Bestände ja dramitisch zurück und keiner weiß warum...

Ich frage mal Jörg Schneider oder Timo Seufert mal, ob sie hier auch mal ein paar "warme Worte" zu schreiben.


----------



## mano0205 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



lute schrieb:


> Was mir da noch ganz Spontan einfällt, es sind nicht nur Fischer in Holland und Angler in Deutschland, die Lachse abfangen.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkgyd33Vfl0
> Hier handelt es sich zwar wohl um eine Meerforelle, welche der Fischer nicht richtig erkennt, er freut sich aber trotzdem über seinen gefangenen Lachs.
> Hat vermutlich einen guten Kilopreis im Verkauf.



Schön wie ökologisch lang er die Fische aufm Deck liegen lässt :m

Ein Maifisch liegt da auch als Beifang.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Schon krass wie die mit untermaßigen und geschonten Fischen umgehen...


----------



## lute (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



mano0205 schrieb:


> Schön wie ökologisch lang er die Fische aufm Deck liegen lässt :m
> 
> Ein Maifisch liegt da auch als Beifang.



ah, also habe ich doch richtig gesehen. ich dachte schon, ich hätte was an den augen, als ich den Maifisch gesehen habe. das macht dann mindestens 3 geschonte arten pro netz, bei einem von vielen fischern. Es hat zwar nichts mit dem eigentlichen thema zu tun, aber viel schlimmer als das, finde ich die tatsache, dass die netze so feinmaschig sind, dass er massenhaft brut abfischt. in kilo gerechnet, dürfte die brut 50prozent des gesammten fangs ausmachen.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



lute schrieb:


> ah, also habe ich doch richtig gesehen. ich dachte schon ich hätte was an den augen, als ich den Maifisch gesehen habe. das macht dann mindestens 3 geschonte arten pro netz, bei einem von vielen fischern. hat zwar nichts mit dem eigentlichen thema zu tun, viel schlimmer als das, finde ich die tatsache, dass die netzte so feinmaschig sind, dass er massenhaft brut abfischt. in kilo gerechnet, dürfte die brut 50prozent des gesammten fangs ausmachen.



Vom Gewicht mögen es 50% sein, in der Anzahl eher 99,9%.:q
Wobei, wetten das ein Fischer sich bei so einem Betrag, nach besten Wissen, besonders korrekt verhält.|bigeyes 
....und ja das ist eine wohl noch lebensfähige Meer Forelle gewesen.

In S.H zeigte mal eine Versuchsbefischung mit dem Hamen, das Smolts extrem häufiger Beifang sind, in der Weser nutzte man Hamenfänge um beim Smolt mehr über die Wanderung zu untersuchen, an der Ems stellte man gar Besatzprojekte ein, als man sah das schon die Smolts in den Versuchshamen verreckten, am Rhein hat man so wohl versucht etwas über die besetzten Maifische zu erfahren.
Das ist keine harmlose Geschichte, leider gibt es die heute teilweise immer noch.
Auch wenn eigentlich die Risiken von Hamenfischerei in Flüssen bekannt sind, ist es regional noch auf halber Breite erlaubt.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



mano0205 schrieb:


> Ein Maifisch liegt da auch als Beifang.


 
 Kannst Du da echt einen Maifisch erkennen?
 Oder ist es doch nur eine Finte, die dort gar nicht selten ist.

 Schwer genug da überhaupt den heringsartigen Fisch zu erkennen.#h


----------



## Krabat_11 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Dann müßte man aber einer ganzen Anzahl von Redakteuren von Angelzeitungen und Teamanglern den Lappen wegnehmen... Jedenfalls hätte ich direkt mehrere Aspiranten zum vorschlagen



Da hilft nur:
Keine Angelzeitschriften mehr kaufen,
die entsprechenden Ausrüster boykottieren.
Die Profiblinker Klamotten sind gestern in den Müll geflogen.


Hier ist die richtige Plattform mit solchen Aktionen zu starten.


----------



## lute (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

was genau ist denn im profblinker passiert? handelt es sich um die aktuelle ausgabe?


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Profi-Blinker ist eine Vertriebsorganisation für Angelgeräte und Zubehör. 
Die haben vor einigen Zahren mit ihren Teamangler an der Siegmündung gestanden und gezielt Lachsaufsteiger gefangen um Fangfotos für Kataloge zu erstellen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=166382&highlight=Lachs


----------



## lute (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

ah. das kommt natürlich sehr gut an und ist sehr förderlich, für den angelsport.


----------



## Nidderauer (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Moin Sneep,



Sneep schrieb:


> Richtig schlecht geht’s nur dem Aal.



das war schon vor über 20 Jahren absehbar und kann man nicht unbedingt nur Kormoran und Schwimmblasenwurm in die Schuhe schieben. Wobei gerade bei Letzterem die Frage im Raum stehen bleibt, woher die erhöhte Anfälligkeit kommt/kam bzw. die massenhafte Ausbreitung dieses Parasiten.

So viele davon hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gesehen und wenn, dann stammten die Aale aus stehenden Gewässern. Was mir bei (fast allen) von mir gefangenen Aalen aus Nidder und Kinzig um 1990 aufgefallen ist, war ein anderer Parasit. 

Die Verdauungstrakte der Aale waren voll mit bis zu 2 cm langen und 1-2 mm dicken orangegelben Würmern, die an der Mageninnenwand "klebten". Äußerlich fielen die Aale dadurch auf, dass sie megadick erschienen, da hatte ein 50-er Spitzkopf einen Umfang, wie ein 70-er Breitkopf. Alle freuten sich damals über die dicken Schnürsenkel. Dass das nur Wasser im Bauchraum war, das von entzündeten Verdauungsorganen stammte, weil hunderte Würmer die Mageninnenwand durchlöcherten, fiel niemandem auf. Ich hab bis heute nichts über diesen Parasiten in Erfahrung bringen können, weder woher er stammt, noch warum er sich plötzlich so massenhaft ausbreitete. Um Vorherzusagen, dass solche Aale niemals ihre Laichgründe erreichen können, muss man wahrlich kein Prophet sein. Vereinzelt hab ich den Parasiten auch beim Lösen des Hakens im Schlund von Döbeln hervorquillen sehen, das Aalangeln hab ich damals weitestgehend eingestellt, ich kann sowas nicht mehr mit Genuß essen. Wie es heute ausschaut, weiß ich nicht. Auch nicht, ob das ein regional begrenztes Phänomen war. So wie sich die Situation beim Aal heute darstellt, deutet es eher auf was Überregionales hin.



Sneep schrieb:


> Eine ganze Gewässerregion aus der Befischung mit Kunstködern zu nehmen würde dem Lachs wenig helfen. Dann würden diese Angler auf Köderfisch am System umsteigen und die Lachsfänge wären vergleichbar.



Wie wäre es denn mit zeitlich begrenzten Verbotszonen an vermeintlich "besseren" Angelstellen? Die äußeren Umstände, wann besonders viele Lachse aufsteigen sind doch bekannt, da würde man notfalls auch mit nur wochenweiser Sperrung schon viel erreichen.

Diese Stellen zu benennen und z.B. bei Hochwasser kurzfristig für das Angeln komplett zu sperren sollte in er heutigen Zeit eigentlich kein großes Problem sein, notfalls über ein Internetportal mit vorherigem Informationszwang für den Angler! Und wer dann trotzdem dort angelt bekommt die Karte entzogen und eine Spende in Höhe von 1000,- Euro fürs Lachsprogramm gleich noch obendrauf gedrückt. Mit sowas sollte man eigentlich recht schnell das Problem in den Griff bekommen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit zeitlich begrenzten Verbotszonen an vermeintlich "besseren" Angelstellen? Die äußeren Umstände, wann besonders viele Lachse aufsteigen sind doch bekannt, da würde man notfalls auch mit nur wochenweiser Sperrung schon viel erreichen.
> 
> Diese Stellen zu benennen und z.B. bei Hochwasser kurzfristig für das Angeln komplett zu sperren sollte in er heutigen Zeit eigentlich kein großes Problem sein, notfalls über ein Internetportal mit vorherigem Informationszwang für den Angler! Und wer dann trotzdem dort angelt bekommt die Karte entzogen und eine Spende in Höhe von 1000,- Euro fürs Lachsprogramm gleich noch obendrauf gedrückt. Mit sowas sollte man eigentlich recht schnell das Problem in den Griff bekommen.
> 
> Grüße Sven



Das wäre zu schön, wird aber nie passieren...

Die SA Koblenz stellt alle Verfahren gegen Fischwilderer ein und die wegen einer Ordnungswiedrigkeit verhängten Geldbußen landen überall, aber nicht bei irgendeinem FIschschutzprogramm.
Die obere Fischereibehörde hat weder Lust noch Zeit ein solches Vorgehen an den Tag zu legen - die sperrt lieber direkt für 12 Monate...

Als die Sache mit dem Schongebiet an der Engerser Brücke in Rollen kam, sollte da auch erst für 12 Monate ein "Schongebiet" hin, nur auf die Intervention von den ansässigen Angler die auch im Lachsprojekt tätig sind bei Jörg Schneider und dessen Hilfe wurde da "nur" ein 4monatiges (berechtigtes) Schongebiet draus.


----------



## Nidderauer (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die SA Koblenz stellt alle Verfahren gegen Fischwilderer ein und die wegen einer Ordnungswiedrigkeit verhängten Geldbußen landen überall, aber nicht bei irgendeinem Fischschutzprogramm.


 
 Dann den Angelkartenverkauf eben an die Hinterlegung von 1000,- Euro Kaution knüpfen, die nur bei Rückgabe der Angelkarte am Jahresende erstattet werden, sofern diese noch vorhanden ist und nicht eingezogen wurde.

 Wenn ich bei Eintritt in einen Verein 500,- Euro Aufnahmegebühr bezahlen muss und nach einem Jahr wegen nicht regelkonformen Verhaltens aus Selbigem geworfen werde, dann sind die 500,- auch futsch. Das ist doch gängige Praxis heutzutage, es sollte nicht so schwierig sein, dass an den "Lachsflüssen" genauso zu handhaben.

 Ich war auch schon in Norwegen und weiß, dass einem dort die Lachse nicht freiwillig in den Kescher springen. Der tatsächliche Schaden, den die Lachse beim Aufstieg durch Angler hier in Deutschland erleiden, dürfte sehr viel kleiner sein, als der entstehende Image-Schaden.

 Mit solchen Bildern, wie von der Brücke, kann man keinem Netzfischer auch nur ansatzweise vermitteln, dass er doch gefälligst seine Fischerei dem Schutz der Lachse anzupassen hat.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

An der Brücke ist ja zum Glück in der Zugzeit Schluss mit Angeln. 

Ich denke mal das der größere Schaden durch das zertrampeln der Laichgruben entstanden ist als durch das wegfangen der Fische - obwohl das auch nicht wenige waren.

Die Kiesbank war schon früher ein (Not)Laichplatz von Lachs und Meerforelle, das hat mir ein guter Freund mal erzählt - hier konnte man vor der großen Verschmutzungswelle nach dem Krieg noch regelmäßig Fische beim laichen beobachten.

Klar hat das nicht jedem gepasst und wir haben dadurch ein paar Wathosen weniger verkauft - aber ich denke mal das das Angelverbot an dieser Stelle absolut gerechtfertigt war da ja auch andere Probleme auftraten.
Der Fisch (Rapfen, Lachse, Meerforelle) wurde verkauft und auch andere Angler unter Androhung von Gewalt von dem Platz vertrieben.


----------



## Krabat_11 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Mit solchen Bildern, wie von der Brücke, kann man keinem Netzfischer auch nur ansatzweise vermitteln, dass er doch gefälligst seine Fischerei dem Schutz der Lachse anzupassen hat.
> 
> Grüße Sven



Sehr richtig!
Und so lange sich das nicht durch die Bank ändert, also das angeln auf ganzjährig geschützte Fische, werden wir nur zunehmend Akzeptanz-Probleme bekommen.
Solche "Sportsfreunde" sägen kräftig an dem Ast, auf dem wir alles sitzen!


----------



## Krabat_11 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Der Fisch (Rapfen, Lachse, Meerforelle) wurde verkauft und auch andere Angler unter Androhung von Gewalt von dem Platz vertrieben.



Wie kommt es, dass ich Dir das ohne kritische Nachfrage vom Fleck weg glaube.....
Was sind da ein paar Flachzangen unterwegs - unglaublich. #q
Bezüglich Futterneid ist es offensichtlich nur ein kurzer Weg vom Angler zur Beute.
Auch sowas macht uns bei unseren nicht angelnden Mitmenschen äußerst beliebt.
Den notwendigen Ironie-Smiley habe ich nicht gefunden....


----------



## Krabat_11 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das wäre zu schön, wird aber nie passieren...
> 
> Die SA Koblenz stellt alle Verfahren gegen Fischwilderer ein und die wegen einer Ordnungswiedrigkeit verhängten Geldbußen landen überall, aber nicht bei irgendeinem FIschschutzprogramm.
> Die obere Fischereibehörde hat weder Lust noch Zeit ein solches Vorgehen an den Tag zu legen - die sperrt lieber direkt für 12 Monate...
> ...



Kann Fischwilderei nicht pauschal abgeurteilt werden?
Wer geschützte Fische oder in Schutzgebieten angelt, der gibt den Schein für immer ab. Geldstrafe nach Menge gefangenen Fisch. In der Pilz-Saison kostet hier jedes Kg zuviel gesammelter Pilz 100€. Und das in Wäldern in denen das sammeln erlaubt ist, für Pilze die auch gesammelt werden dürfen. Entnahme geschützter Arten in Schongebieten rechtfertigen m. E. den 10-fachen Preis. Also ein Rückkehrer liegt dann bei 4-5K € oder mehr. Das wäre angemessen.

Zeitlich begrenzte Schongebiete halte ich für sinnvoll. Wenn es sein muss, jeder Flußmündung.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Wir haben die ganze Sauerei mehrfach auf Video & Foto, (durfte nicht als Beweissicherung verwendet werden), es gab mehrfache Zeugenaussagen (auch durch die Mitarbeiter des Lachsprojekts, durch Anwohner, "normale Angler), usw.
Selbst wenn man die üblichen "Scheisshausparolen" abzog, war da immer noch genug Verdachtsmoment da um tätig zu werden.
Es wurden zum Schluss sogar Wachposten aufgestellt um zu warnen wenn die WaPo oder die Fischereiaufseher kamen.

Das Problem: es ist vermutlich politisch einfach nicht gewollt, diesen Personenkreis strafrechtlich zu belangen oder auch nur öffentlich zu sagen welcher Kreis das war.
Und das obwohl wir vor Ort es zu 100% wußten was da vor sich ging und wer es war hat es über 5 Jahre gedauert das dort halt nicht mehr in der Zugzeit geangelt werden durfte.


----------



## Krabat_11 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Es ist eine Schande, dass sowas möglich ist - das ist die schlechte Nachricht. Zugegeben sehr schlecht.
Die gute Nachricht ist, dass es vorbei ist. Zumindest an den beiden besagten Stellen.

Wenn dort wirklich Angler dabei sind, die via Tackle- oder  Zeitschriftenverkauf ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen, dann sollte es doch möglich sein diese über einen anständigen Shitstorm an den virtuellen Pranger zu stellen. Gut für das Geschäft wird das nicht sein.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Da hast du was missverstanden - das waren weder Redakteure, Teamangler o.ä.


----------



## Krabat_11 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Da hast du was missverstanden - das waren weder Redakteure, Teamangler o.ä.



Danke für die Richtigstellung!
Das gilt für die Brücke - richtig?


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Ungefähr mittig im Text:



> "Zwei Männer hatten ihren Fang eigens für ein Anglermagazin per Video und Fotostrecke aufgezeichnet."



http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...rsagt-Angeln-an-Siegmündung-article26821.html


----------



## Krabat_11 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lachse im Rhein!?!*

Soll mich ja mal interessieren, was mit den ertappten Lachsanglern passiert ist und was wegen der illegalen Lachsentnahmen passiert ist....

Soll ich mal meine Vermutung hier äußern?


                         NIX


----------

